

How did I stand out among thousands of the worlds best developers - genadyo
https://medium.com/@genadyo/how-did-i-stand-out-among-thousands-of-the-worlds-best-developers-86d13d4cad7d

======
genadyo
Focus on simplicity and only do things you know, don't try to learn new things
too much!

------
photoJ
What tools besides: Sketch and Parse are helpful in hackathons/hyper rapid
deployment?

------
sidan5
Nice!

